# à (quelque chose) près



## karinemartin

Salut!

Comment diriez vous en espagnol au centimètre près?

con exactitud?

Contexte
Placement des matériaux dans l’édifice au centimètre près 

MERCI


----------



## Domtom

-
aproximadamente
-


----------



## josepbadalona

Encontrado en la web, si contesta tu pregunta : 

Medir la longitud de un lápiz de 10 centímetros con + centímetro de precisión es muy diferente que medir la longitud de un camino de 100 metros con la misma precisión de + 1 centímetro.


----------



## Domtom

-


josepbadalona said:


> Encontrado en la web, si contesta tu pregunta :
> 
> Medir la longitud de un lápiz de 10 centímetros con + centímetro de precisión es muy diferente que medir la longitud de un camino de 100 metros con la misma precisión de + 1 centímetro.


 
Claro, porque (error relativo) = (error absoluto) / medida.

( / significa "dividido por" )

Para un mismo valor de error absoluto (Ea), cuanto mayor sea la medida, menor será el error relativo (Er). El Er es menor con relación a la medida de los 100 metros que con relación a la medida de 10 cm, luego la medida de los 100 m es más precisa que la de los 10 cm.

Es cierto que a mí me suena bastante-mucho que en francés lo de "à 3 mètres près" por ejemplo, o "un cm près", se refiere al Ea de las medidas científicas o matemáticas (en estos ejemplos, Ea = 3 m ; Ea = 1 cm , respectivamente). Pero no estoy seguro del todo, aunque me suena mucho, porque algo he leído de mates en francés.

Pero sin embargo no se ve muy claro en el caso que originó el presente hilo de discusión si se refiere a una cosa así. Karinemartin tendría que ampliarnos el contexto para saberlo, si es tan amable.


----------



## shaky

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
"Six étudiants visionnent sur ordinateur, cliquent sur "pause" et reviennent en arrière, en continu, pour sélectionner à la seconde près les séquences qui font l'actualité de cette période électorale".

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, "à la seconde près"?

Merci d'avance! Et bonne journée tout le monde!


----------



## doutes

suis pas trop sure, je l'ai googlé et je crois que cela pourrait signifier "d'une maniere très précise" ou "sans erreur", .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En el segundo exacto.
Según el contexto se trata de parar las imágenes de telediario (o algo parecido) es decir imágenes en movimiento para seleccionar las que mejor les convienen.

Si se busca un efecto cómico (por ejemplo) cogerán la imagen/ el segundo precisa en la que el candidato se está rascando/hace una mueca...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## shaky

merci!!!!!


----------



## Vaticinia

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Otra vez tengo que recurrir a vosotros, porque tengo una expresión que no entiendo.  No entiendo qué quiere decir "à une nuance près" en esta frase. 

"A une nuance près : dans le *Reg. lat. 580*, ferrarais ou bolonais, les boucliers des soldats s’affrontant dans la ville de la planche 23 sont ornés de motifs fantaisistes, tout comme celui de l’homme armé de la planche 14". 

Muchísimas gracias. Me estáis ayudando un montón. M.


----------



## aramburu

Creo que puedes interpretarlo como "con un pequeño matiz de diferencia".


----------



## Vaticinia

Muchas gracias Aramburu, pienso que queda bien como dices. 
mil gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Diría algo como Aramburu:
*Pero con un matiz diferencial
*Mira este ejemplo sacado de ABC 24/05/96:
"El punto de partida es un hecho de fondo: la comprensión de Dios y del hombre son inseparables y se interaccionan una a otra. Pero con un matiz diferencial*:* si el hombre, por ser criatura suya, es imagen de Dios, Dios, en cambio, no es imagen del hombre, porque no es creación de éste."
Saludos


----------



## Vaticinia

Gracias Gurb! es un buen ejemplo.


----------



## Kalixta

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¡¡¡Cordial saludo!!!
Mi pregunta es la siguiente: No sé como traducir la expresión "à l'accent près", porque en el contexto lo que se está tratando de decir es que una expresión se diferencia de la otra porque una tiene acento y la otra no. Esto lo entiendo, por eso hago la pregunta en este foro, porque después de lo anterior es obvio que la expresión pudiera provenir de una terminología gramatical. 
El contexto entero es:
"La déclinaison de l'interrogatif  == est semblable à celle du pronom-adjectif indéfi == à l'accent près.
Los dos == representan una palabra en otro idioma.
Como siempre, mil gracias


----------



## poupounette

salvo por el acento


----------



## Domtom

Kalixta said:


> "La déclinaison de l'interrogatif == est semblable à celle du pronom-adjectif indéfi == à l'accent près.


 
La declinación del interrogativo == se diferencia de la del pronombre-adjetivo indefinido == sólo por el acento / en el acento solamente.


----------



## GURB

Hola
El sustantivo _té_ y el pronombre _te_ se escriben igual, *con la salvedad* *de la tilde.*


----------



## Domtom

Sí, es más preciso _tilde_. Bien, *Gurb*  .


----------



## ruydiazmiocid

Je lisais un livre de Maximes de La Rochefoucauld, et une partie d'un maxime est un peu bizarre à mon avis. La voilà:

_ "...à une grande vanité PRÈS les héros son faits comme les autres hommes."_

Le mot "près" semble être incorrect, comme s'il devait être plutôt "même." Ou est-il un usage ancien du mot? Apès tout, il s'agit d'un livre qui a au moins 300 ans d'age. 

Merci pour quelque aide que vous pourrez me donner.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Aunque la frase se remonta a casi 4 siglos atrás, la expresión "à... près" sigue igual de moderna que entonces: *salvo / excepto / si no fuera por...*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ruydiazmiocid

Gracias por sacarme de duda 

-Ruy


----------



## rightbabel

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola amigos:

no sé cómo traducir esta expresión "à des menus détails près".

Frase: "Or, *à des menus détails près*, c'est ce même roman, presenté par l'editeur, qui a été publié à Paris".

Contexto: la aparición de una novela que ha generado controversia.

¿Alguién me ayuda? 

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rightbabel:

Menu = petit
détail = ( dans le dico)
à (quelque chose) près = (dans le dico)

Plus qu'à faire un petit effort et tu trouveras tout seul.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rightbabel

Gévy said:


> Hola Rightbabel:
> 
> Menu = petit
> détail = ( dans le dico)
> à (quelque chose) près = (dans le dico)
> 
> Plus qu'à faire un petit fort et tu trouveras tout seul.
> 
> Bisou
> Gévy


 

Gracias por la ayuda Gévy, 

ya sabía que menus era 'pequeños' y détails 'detalles', pero no tenía ni idea, ni tnego, de qué podía ser todo junto  "à des menus détails près".

Aunque sigo sin saberlo: si "à près" es 'aproximadamente' la frase me quedaría de esta forma:

Copio primero la original en francés: "Or, *à des menus détails près*, c'est ce même roman, presenté par l'editeur, qui a été publié à Paris".

Mi traducción: "Ahora bien, los pequeños detalles aproximadamente, es esta misma novela, presentada por el editor, la que se publicó en París".

'los pequeños detalles aproximadamente' no tiene mucho sentido. 

¿Alguién me ayuda darle sentido?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Posibles traducciones:
Exceptuando algunos pequeños detalles, es el....


----------



## rightbabel

Exceptuando algunos detalles me parece perfecto.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
​Dos preguntas sobre esta locución:

1) ¿Se puede traducir "à quelque chose près" como "aproximadamente"?

2) ¿Cómo se puede traducir al castellano esta expresión en su sentido matemático? Vean aquí: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/À_quelque_chose_près.

Y repregunto: ¿puede tener un matiz que dé idea de excepción?
Por ejemplo... "excepto algo"...


----------



## Magavi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola:

¿Qué quiere decir exactamente "à quelques exceptions près"? ¿Puede ser "salvo algunas excepciones"? La frase que tengo, hablado sobre la inflación, dice: "A quelques exceptions près, nous pensons que l’inflation est le fait de la hausse de l'énergie...".

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## yserien

[Marque le plus ou moins grand degré d'exactitude d'une estimation] Excepté, sauf, mis à part. _À quelque chose près; à une légère différence près; à quelques détails près; à un cheveu_* _près_ (fam.), _à un poil près_ (pop.). (CNRTL)
Aquí "prés" marca, a mi juicio, unas excepciones a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Magavi

¡Gracias yserien!
La traducción que propuse podría estar bien entonces, ¿no?


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que al utilizar "salvo" ya no resulta idóneo emplear "excepciones" (que son salvedades), pues sería reiterarivo, ¿no? Yo propongo: "Salvo en algunos casos" o "A excepción de algunos casos"


----------



## Magavi

¡Gracias chlapec!


----------



## bertasans

*NUEVO MENSAJE*
(la moderación)​ 
Bon jour, buenos dias.

Quisiera pedir ayuda para traducir esta expresión.

La frase completa es: "...il fera 20 ans de prison, *au jour près*.."

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Paquita

Tal vez = ni un día más, ni un día menos

edit:

También puedes consultar este hilo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=934754

"au jour près" y "jour pour jour" son sinónimos


----------



## laurent797

*Nueva pregunta*
(unión de hilos)​Bonjours à tous,

Je ne trouve pas comment traduire "à ..... près"

Par exemple : J'aime cuire les oeufs à la coque 4 minutes, à 10 secondes près.
Ou encore : A 10 km près, Paris est à 500 km de Genève.

Je tente "con margen de 10 segundos, con margen de 10 km" ,mais j'en doute beaucoup...

Merci de m'éclairer à ce sujet... Bonne journée.


----------



## chlapec

Yo traduciría (coloquialmente):

"...durante 4 minutos, 10 segundos arriba, 10 segundos abajo"
"...París está a 500 Km de Ginebra, 10 Km arriba o abajo"


----------



## Groussac

Tengo una duda, no sé si «à fort peu près» significa «  un fuerte poco cercano». ¿Alguien me ayuda?


----------



## Paquita

Es casi imposible contestarte con certeza ya que nos falta el contexto. (te recuerdo que es *obligatorio...)*

A primera vista, diría que lo que buscas se asemeja bastante a lo que se explica en este hilo, adaptándolo ... o a cualquier otra cosa que no puedo adivinar


----------



## Groussac

Gracias Paquit.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Groussac:

Fort = muy
près, aquí no significa cerca, sino que inidica una diferencia, una aproximación.

à fort peu près = por muy poquito; un pelín más arriba o más abajo (depende del contexto de la frase).

¿Cuál sería la frase entera?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Groussac

Merci, Gévy, lo dejo en "por muy poquito", porque es esa la traducción que buscaba.
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## rolandbascou

Por los pelos.


----------



## Anniriel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, estoy traduciendo un texto de pedagogía y para ser sincera, es la primera vez que veo esta frase.

Espero que me puedan ayudar, aquí va el contexto:

"*À ces réserves près*, l'analyse permet de cerner l'intentionnalité spécifique de la pédagogie. Science de l'éducation et pédagogie ont bien le même objet - l'éducation - mais ne l'envisagent pas du même point de vue."

Muchas gracias


----------



## Anasola

Hola Anniriel,

Puedes consultar este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=630310
Pienso que alli encontraras lo que necesitas


----------



## esteban

Hola anniriel:

En este caso podrías traducir "A ces réserves près" por "Salvo estas consideraciones" me parece.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Anniriel

Muchas gracias a los dos por las respuestas...
la verdad estaba más que perdida con esa frase


----------



## Miryamm

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola amigos tengo una duda que no encuentro y esta en un titulo:
*à la virgule près *

*Pienso que es:  Al pie de la letra*
*pero no estoy segura.*

*Gracias a quien me pueda ayudar.*

*Miryamm*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí, tu traducción es válida. También existe la expresión "sin faltar una coma".



> 4 sin faltar una coma col. Literalmente y sin omitir detalle o de manera minuciosa o perfecta: El emisario repitió el mensaje sin faltar una coma. Diccionario CLAVE



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

O bien: "con puntos y comas".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Miryamm

Muchas gracias a los que me ayudaron, el lenguaje evoluciona rapidamente y a veces uno se queda atrás.

gracias!!


----------



## zintya3

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola, tengo una duda con esta frase, sé que hace referencia a "tignasse" pero no consigo entender lo que significa. Gracias.

Le destin lui avait octroyé de célestes yeux bleus légèrement bridés, un nez fin, une bouche charnue, une tignasse châtain intacte, *quasi au cheveu près*, depuis son adolescence, un mètre quatre-vingt-dix de hauteur, et une silhouette un peu androgyne, très tendance. 

Está describiendo a un compañero de trabajo.


----------



## janpol

tignasse = (mot péjoratif) chevelure touffue et mal peignée


----------



## Pohana

zintya3 said:


> .... une tignasse châtain intacte, *quasi au cheveu près*, depuis son adolescence, un mètre quatre-vingt-dix de hauteur, et une silhouette un peu androgyne, très tendance.


 
Bonsoir:

   C'est _quasi au cheveu près_ ou _quasi à un cheveu près_? Je pense que c'est plutôt le deuxième, et alors fait référence à la hauteur et non pas à la tignasse, je propose: "una pelambre castaña intacta, y casi a un pelo, desde su adolescencia, de un metro noventa de altura......"

  En espagnol *a un pelo* a le même sens que _à un cheveu près_ = à très peu de chose près.

   À +

 Pohana


----------



## janpol

quasi au/à un = les deux peuvent se dire
difficile de savoir si sa chevelure est intacte au cheveu près (il n'en a pas perdu un seul) ou s'il mesure 1,90 m. à un cheveu près...


----------



## Pohana

janpol said:


> quasi au/à un = les deux peuvent se dire
> difficile de savoir si sa chevelure est intacte au cheveu près (il n'en a pas perdu un seul) ou s'il mesure 1,90 m. à un cheveu près...



alors là.....


----------



## rennichi

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Buenas tardes.

Quisiera saber si en la siguiente frase «près» añade algún significado específico o un matiz a la construcción «à la réserve que»:

«Le jury sera désormais composé d'artistes élus par leurs pairs, à la réserve près que le corps électif était formé par les membres de l'Institut...».

Yo he traducido: «El jurado estará integrado ya por artistas elegidos por sus colegas, si bien constituían el cuerpo electoral los miembros del Instituto...».

Gracias por adelantado y un cordial saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- ... con la (pequeña) salvedad

Espera otras propuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## rennichi

Muchas gracias; me parece una buena opción, que encaja en el texto.
Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## Sharim

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Un saludo para quien me lee.

Quisiera saber cómo mejor traducir esta frase:

"Au changement près que peut s'y introduire l'analyse finie, évidemment".

Agradezco de antemano cualquier ayuda. 

Sharim.


----------



## Sharim

Apreciada Gévy:

Gracias por tu respuesta. Primero, sí, me faltó extender un poco más la cita, cosa que haré y; segundo, es un artículo sobre el concepto de la trasferencia en el psicoanálisis y, específicamente esta cita se refiere a la relación de la pasión del odio y la transferencia.

"C'est bien pourquoi Lacan, s'il a annoncé la fin possible de l'analyse, n'a jamais annoncé la fin du transfert, il s'est même moqué de l'expression <<liquidation du transfert>>. Au contraire, avec sa notion de transfert de travail, mis au fondement de l'École, il appelle à son maintien. Au changement près que peut s'y introduire l'analyse finie, évidemment."


Esta es mi traducción:

"Salvo el cambio (o, A excepción del cambio), que puede introducir allí el análisis terminado, evidentemente."

Me gustaría saber qué opinas de esta traducción. Muchas gracias, además, por los hilos que me enviaste, fueron de gran ayuda. Un abrazo,


Sharim.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sharim:

No sé si has acertado a entender la frase. Dice, con otras palabras, que se mantendrá la transferencia, pero que no se mantendrá como hasta la fecha, habrá una diferencia: allí tendrá ahora cabida el analísis terminado. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nikem

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos, complétenlos, no abran otros
​ 
Hola, ¿qué significa "au degré près" en esta frase?


*Au degré près*, tout charme est pareil.




Encontré que esa expresión es utilizada en geometría y para indicar que algo es regulable, pero en este caso me parece que la traducción puede ser:

De cerca, todo encanto es igual.
o
En el grado próximo, todo encanto es igual.


Aunque la última me parece algo tosca...




¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eryck de Larochefoucauld

Nueva pregunta

​ 
Bonsoir à tous, 

J'ai lu toute la discussion à propos de "à (quelque chose) près", et pourtant je n'arrive pas à voir quelle pourrait bien être sa signification dans la phrase suivante: 

"Selon Aristote, toute théorie se dédouble aussitôt en praxis, celle-ci se rapportant à la première *à une inversion près.*"

Voici ma traduction: "Según Aristóteles, toda teoría se desdobla inmediatamente en praxis, ésta refiriéndose a la primera *casi de modo inverso*."

Pour mieux situer la phrase dans son contexte, il faut entendre que, selon Aristote, la théorie précède et ainsi guide la pratique, compte tenu du fait que pour pouvoir agir il faut d'abord et toujours tenir en vue le but même de l'action à réaliser, faute de quoi l'action manquerait d'orientation. Bref, ma traduction me semble tout à fait insatisfaisante. Quelqu'un pourrait-il apporter un peu de lumière dans ce gouffre obscur où mon esprit est tombé ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

A mí me parece muy bien. Sólo que deberías decir: "refiriéndose ésta...". Un saludo.


----------



## Eryck de Larochefoucauld

Muchas gracias Leon.

Saludos.


----------



## Moeisha

Bon jour,
j'ai un traduction du français à l'espagnol et je ne sais pais comment traduir l'expression "à la couronne près" dans cette phrase: 

Ce jour-là, en épluchant les tableaux de l'« enveloppe orange» reçue par tous les Suédois une fois l'an et qui permet de calculer, *à la couronne près*, la retraite de ses vieux jours.

Please, help!!


----------



## Paquita

Entenderás el sentido de "près" y sabrás traducirlo leyendo el hilo desde el principio.
"la couronne" es la moneda sueca.


----------



## janpol

la couronne est (était ?) la monnaie suédoise
le calcul est très précis et les sommes ne sont pas arrondies


----------



## Moeisha

Muchas gracias!! Merci!!


----------



## snoopcm

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​
Hola,

Estoy traduciendo a Jaques Derrida, y casi he resuelto todos los problemas de traducción de su última obra "Apprendre à vivre enfin". Tengo un problema de traducción en la penúltima oración. Cito enseguida la frase completa:

« Quand je me rappelle de ma vie, j’ai tendance à penser que j’ai eu cette chance d’aimer même les moments malheureux de ma vie, et de les bénir. Presque tous, à une exception près. »      


Los problemas de traducción están subrayados, ¿qué me propondrían ustedes para su traducción?

Escribo ahora mi propuesta de traducción para saber que opinan ustedes:

"Cuando recuerdo mi vida, tiendo a pensar que tuve la oportunidad de amar incluso los momentos desdichados de mi vida, y de bendecirlos. Casi todos, casi sin excepción" 

Agradezco mucho su atención y envío, de antemano, mis más grandes y sinceros agradecimientos.

Carlos


----------



## Paquita

snoopcm said:


> casi sin excepción"



Es un poquito la idea, pero...

En lugar de indicar que es "casi sin excepción", el resto del texto (que no conozco, pero tú, sí..) debería indicar y comentar precisamente de qué excepción se trata. Lo traduciría más bien por "salvo en un caso" (tal vez incluso "salvo en el caso que voy a referir ahora" si el contexto lo permite).

No puedo estar segura ya que solo son hipótesis lógicas que no puedo comprobar. Mira a ver si encajan con tu párrafo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es corriente también decir: *con una única excepción*.
NB: ojo con la traducción de "cette chance" ¿estás seguro de que se trata de_ oportunidad_ y no de_ suerte_?
Un saludo


----------



## snoopcm

Agradezco mucho por la atención de responder. No, no cita el texto el caso al que se refiere. Derrida es un autor muy complicado y usa muy frecuentemente este tipo de figuras literarias. Voy a dejar reposar el texto y lo releeré completo el original mañana. Comunicaré mi nueva propuesta entonces. Le agradezco por su atención


----------



## snoopcm

es posible también la referencia a la traducción de "chance"


----------



## luna3228

**Nueva pregunta**
*Hilos unidos*​Hola a todos,​ 
Tengo una duda en cuanto a la traducción de esta expresión _"au centime près"_ en español. He visto en el foro varias sugerencias pero no sé cuál escoger en el contexto de mi frase (contexto agricultura/ganadería). 

"_Le propriétaire __savait au centime près que les augmentations récentes des prix des aliments_..." El dueño sabía _precisamente_ que los aumentos recientes de precios de los alimentos ...

Gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## sachok

Bonjour, comment pourrais-je traduire 'Il ne pouvait connaître la date exacte si ce n'est à 100 ans près" en espagnol (pour exprimer une approximation)?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## bellerren

_Hola, ¿qué quiere decir exactamente esta frase?
_*L'intérieur est à peu de chose près celle de la C4*
_ Se trata de una comparativa entre dos coches. Gracias y saludos._​


----------



## galizano

Significa que el interior del coche (el del que se habla) es casi el mismo que el C4.( Falta poco para que sea parecido al C4)

El interior es aproximadamente el mismo que el del C4.


----------



## Gepo

galizano said:


> El interior es aproximadamente el mismo que el del C4.


Otra opción: ...es *prácticamente igual* al del C4.
Saludos


----------



## Martucci

Buenas tardes, 

tengo una frase en la que aparece la expresión "à ceci près" y no estoy muy segura del significado. 

Contexto: se está hablando de la desestabilización de los mercados.

Y la frase en cuestión es la siguiente:

Le tout se passe sous l'influence d'un taux de rentabilité croissant demandé par les actionnaires, *à ceci près* que les acionnaires sont -de plus en plus- des salariés ou d'ancien salariés, devenus retraités. 

¿Significa " salvo que? ¿Alguien lo puede confirmar?

Un saludo,

Marta


----------



## Empollón58

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Saludos cordiales.
¿Cómo traducir al español el título de la canción de Renan Luce "On n'est pas à une bêtise près"?

Aquí os dejo el inicio de la letra, por aquello del contexto: 

*Renan Luce - On N'est Pas A Une Bétise Près*

*On n’est pas à une bêtise près*
*Faisons-la et voyons après*
*Tu verras qu’un saut dans une flaque*
*Ca vaut bien toutes les paires de claques*

Propongo: "¿Qué más da una trastada más? / Una trastada más, ¿qué mas da?

¿Qué os parece?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola amigos.

Quería consultarles sobre esta, una de las tantas posibilidades de la forma "à... près". Un par de ejemplos:

1. En una definición del concepto de "autiste" en el CNRTL se lee:

autiste adj. PSYCHOPATHOL. - TLF, 1923, Rogues de Fursac et Minkowski ; Lex.[79], GR[85], 1950.
1913 - «Ce sont ces procédés intellectuels communs, *au degré près*, à toutes les manifestations de l'autisme, que Bleuler embrasse sous le nom de '_*Penser autiste*_', c'est-à-dire de la pensée spontanée où le Moi donne libre carrière à ses tendances et préférences subjectives, par opposition au '_Penser réaliste_', qui s'assujettit aux conditions du monde objectif, soit pour en prendre connaissance, soit pour y exercer une action affective.» Th. Flournoy, c.r. : Bleuler, in _Arch. de psychol._, t.13, 194 - M.C.

2. En una afirmación donde se compara la similitud de procesos que tienen lugar en el ejército y en la sociedad (donde la diferencia de tareas va de la mano de la identidad espiritual y anímica), Tarde dice: "Il en est, *au degré près*, de la société comme de l'armée" ("Questions sociales, 1896).

Mi interpretación es que -al menos en el segundo caso- la lectura podría ser: "a otra escala". Se trata del mismo fenómeno que difiere solo en el grado. En el primer caso, los procesos se presentarían -grado más, grado menos- en las diferentes manifestaciones del autismo.

¿Qué piensan ustedes?

Gracias desde ya, hasta luego.


----------



## Viobi

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Mi interpretación es que -al menos en el segundo caso- la lectura podría ser: "a otra escala". Se trata del mismo fenómeno que difiere solo en el grado. En el primer caso, los procesos se presentarían -grado más, grado menos- en las diferentes manifestaciones del autismo.


----------



## Escapalamento

Tengo esta frase, que aparece en un ensayo sobre historia del arte y que no consigo entender bien:

"Le tableau se réfère aux sujets sacrés et a la mythologie. Il n'y a rien là de nouveau, c'était déjà courant à la Renaissance. *À ceci près qu'a cette époque*, on empruntait aux fables et aux formes de l'antiquité classique afin de mettre en valeur un sens proprement chrétien".

Al principio pensaba que quería decir algo así como "En una época tan próxima...", pero creo que ese "à ceci pres que" tiene otro sentido que no consigo captar. ¿Alguna idea? Gracias.

Me respondo a mí mismo. Creo que ya lo he entendido. "Con la salvedad de que en esa época..."


----------



## Mackinder

Bonjour, amis.

Qu'est-ce que ceci signifie, s'il vous plaît:

*A un mot près*, celui du nom de son pays, le discours du président malgache avait déjà été prononcé ailleurs, à un autre moment, par quelqu’un d’autre : Nicolas Sarkozy, lors de la campagne présidentielle de 2007.

Mon essai: Tiene una palabra cerca, la del nombre de su país, el discurso del presidente malgache...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## janpol

Il n'y a qu'une différence entre ces deux discours : l'un s'adresse aux citoyens de Madagascar et l'autre à ceux de France. Tous les autres mots sont identiques = Les deux discours sont identiques à un mot près.


----------



## Mackinder

janpol said:


> Il n'y a qu'une différence entre ces deux discours : l'un s'adresse aux citoyens de Madagascar et l'autre à ceux de France. Tous les autres mots sont identiques = Les deux discours sont identiques à un mot près.



Merci beaucoup ! C'est clair comme du crystal.


----------



## Luli30

Hola a todos,
Aquí tengo otro uso de la expresión "à ... près" y ninguna de las discusiones precedentes en este hilo me parecen convenir:

"Rappel: il faut mettre des chiffres ronds dans les budgets / demandes de subvention. Un investisseur comme XXX ou YYY *négocie à 50 000 EUR / GBP près* (au moins) donc pas 723 000 ou 787 560..."
Mi intento que no termina de satisfacerme:
"Recordatorio: es necesario emplear números redondos en los presupuestos y las solicitudes de subvención. Un inversor como XXX o YYY negocia por tramos de 50.000 EUR / GBP (por lo menos)..."

Aclaro, dada mi localización, que busco una traducción válida en España. Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Gepo

En ciencias, eso se diría "negocia con una aproximación de ± 50 000 EUR", pero no sé si esto te sirve...


----------



## Pohana

Gepo said:


> ... "negocia con una aproximación de ± 50 000 EUR"...





rennichi said:


> ... «...con un redondeo de...»



La propuesta de Gepo es la que se utiliza, tal como él mismo expresa.


----------



## rennichi

Es verdad; con las prisas, lo había interpretado mal. 

Saludos.


----------



## bwarf

Bonjour,

Je suis en face d'un problème de traduction rencontré dans un article des _*Les échos*_ datant du 6 novembre 2013 et intitulé _*Renoncement interdit sur la rigueur*_.

"La reprise en Europe se confirme, mais il se confirme aussi qu'elle sera lente, trop lente pour résorber les déficits des Etats, et un endettement public qui atteindra 96% de PIB en 2014 pour l'ensemble de la zone euro, selon les prévisions publiées hier par la Commission européenne. Pour la France, le verdict bruxellois est paradoxal. Les prévisions de croissance de Paris sont confortées *au dixième de point près *d'ici à 2015, ce qui est sans précédent. Et l'effort de redressement structurel des comptes prévu dans le budget 2014 est jugé suffisant."

J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre le sens du texte en français, ce qui me complique la tâche. Mais je pense cependant que "au dixième de point près" signifie que les prévisions de croissance qui ont été réalisés se révèlent proches de l'exactitude, et ce avec une grande précision. Je suis tentée de traduire en formulant la phrase de cette manière : "El crecimiento de París *acerca del décimo* los números de las previsiones."
Mais peut-être y a-t-il une expression que je ne connaîtrais pas. Je ne sais pas bien comment on a l'habitude de parler des chiffres en espagnol.

Merci.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

bwarf said:


> "Les prévisions de croissance de Paris sont confortées *au dixième de point près *d'ici à 2015, ce qui est sans précédent. Et l'effort de redressement structurel des comptes prévu dans le budget 2014 est jugé suffisant."



En espagnol, nous pouvons utiliser la même expression: *con una precisión de una décima de punto*, cependant, il est plus fréquent de dire *con una precisión del 10%*.


----------



## Romanhel

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola,

En un catálogo de propaganda de calderas, aparece la siguiente frase: "Pour offrir à l'utilisateur de l'eau chaude disponible à tout moment, dès l'ouverture du robinet et à temperature stable AU DEMI DEGRÉ PRÈS, on a mis au point un système de..."

¿Qué significa exactamente lo que está en mayúsculas? ¿Cómo se traduciría?

Muchas gracias,

Romanhel


----------



## Campodetenis

Yo traduciría temperatura estable OSCILANDO MENOS DE MEDIO GRADO.


----------



## Romanhel

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## jlemonde

Nueva pregunta
     Hilos unidos​
¿Cómo dirían Vds. "à une constante près" en español?

Por ejemplo, en un contexto de física (o de matemáticas) quisiera decir: "la energía está definida 'à une constante près'"
Pero no se me ocurre ninguna manera de expresarlo en castellano...

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## jlemonde

Alguien acaba de unir mi pregunta a esta y acabo de leer todo este hilo en busca de una respuesta. Resulta que ninguna de las respuestas ya dadas me conviene: muchas veces, "à quelque chose près" se puede traducir con un "aproximadamente" o un "si no fuera por". Pero a mí me parece que para decir "à une constante près" en el contexto de una función matemática, esto no vale. Yo querría expresar que dicha función está definida, si no fuera por la constante: f(x)+const. Pero decirlo de este modo me parece demasiado pesado: estoy en busca de una expresión que sea más elegante. ¡Los matemáticos bien tendrán alguna manera de decir esto!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour.
Effectivement, comme tu l'expliques, ici il n'est las question d'approximation,  mais , en reformulant, de "tout, sauf... " / "tout, si ce  n'est ...".
D'une certaine façon la réponse est dans tes explications
la fonction est définie, sauf / si ce n'est....


----------



## bruguera

Bonjour.

Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider à comprendre l'expression "á 10€ près" dans ce cas?

"Les français font leurs courses à 10€ près dans 60% des cas et 17% font leurs courses à 1€ près."

Ça veut dire, en espagnol, qu'ils font leur courses "con 10€ de margen" dans 60% des cas?

Merci beaucoup en avance.


----------



## swift

Aquí tienes un texto semejante que a lo mejor te lo aclare:


> Le retour de l’inflation pénalise les porte-monnaies
> La marge de manœuvre budgétaire des Français a fortement baissé : 58% d’entre eux font désormais leurs courses à 10€ près ou moins, soit une hausse de 12 points depuis 2021.
> 
> https://www.ipsos.com/fr-fr/baromet...ealisent-leurs-courses-du-quotidien-10eu-pres


Es decir, el 58% de los franceses invierten más o menos diez euros extras para poder hacer sus compras.


----------



## Paquita

Six Français sur 10 assurent être à 10 euros près pour leurs courses


> Près de 6 sur 10 (58%) assurent qu'ils font désormais leurs courses à 10 euros près, *c'est-à-dire que s'ils ont prévu de dépenser 80 euros, ils s'interdiront absolument d'aller au-delà de 90 euros.*


----------



## swift

> c’est-à-dire que s'ils ont prévu de dépenser 80 euros, ils s'interdiront absolument d'aller au-delà de 90 euros.


Es algo así como que no les molestaría (o están dispuestos a) gastar hasta 10 euros extras.


----------



## bruguera

swift said:


> Es algo así como que no les molestaría (o están dispuestos a) gastar hasta 10 euros extras.


¡Muchas gracias, swift! Merci beaucoup, Paquita!

Swift: Yo entiendo que es antes bien lo que destaca Paquita de la noticia arriba en negrita: por el contexto de la inflación, los franceses se han empobrecido y a la hora de comprar no pueden gastar más de 10€ adicionales, la expresión indica el margen de gasto máximo adicional: "si han previsto gastar 80€, se abstendrán de gastar más de 90€".


----------



## swift

Si te parece que _hacen sus compras con hasta 10€ de margen_ es la mejor manera de expresarlo en castellano, ¡adelante!


----------

